# Burbot



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone ever catch any? I want to learn how this is done when the going gets good up in Flaming George I dont mind thinning out that population. Anyone got any advice? Anyone catch one of those ugly things?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't fish , but you got my curiosity up. Show us a pic ????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just googled and found one. Ughhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never caught one but i took notes when it was the big talk. You want to fish near rockpiles and areas where baitfish usually hold. Usually 30-50 ft. of water is ideal. They are a morning/night feeder so your best chances are around sunrise or sunset. Glow in the dark jigs/lures work good. Tipping jigs/lures with minnows also works. That's what i got from it, but i'm sure there have been some people in here that have caught them. Oh yeah, and I'm referring to ice fishing, during the regular season i'm clueless.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pronounced "burr-bit"

They are slimy, good to eat. A jig tipped with a worm or a small piece of sucker meat works good. Skin them like catfish.

Here's a pic of a good size one:










Boysen Reservoir here in Wyoming has a good population.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

They bite real good at sunset . I iced about 30 of them last year thru the ice .


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Do they show up in the same areas you would fish for macs?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I must admit they look better in your pics then the google search. Taste like chicken :?:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

They are goofy lookin' little critters aren't they...as long as they taste good! :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Do they show up in the same areas you would fish for macs?


Last year on the Gorge , I was hooking Macs and soon as the sun went down the macs were gone and the burbot moved in . I think I was fishing about 50' of water but burbot go shallow too at dark . Never did find a mac fishing at night . Did catch a bow at night along with the burbot .


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Pronounced "burr-bit"
> 
> They are slimy, good to eat. A jig tipped with a worm or a small piece of sucker meat works good. Skin them like catfish.
> 
> ...


Is that a picture of you wyogoob? If so, I dig the stash man!!! If not... I still dig the stash man!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I found myself a new years resolution....Catch a burbot and grow a stash..... :lol:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I think I found myself a new years resolution....Catch a burbot and grow a stash..... :lol:


That's a helluva resolution, and I wish you the best of luck in both endeavors! 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I am going to have to make a resolution to actually ice fish the Gorge instead of just talk about how cool it would be. I know on the Wyoming side they are going to be throwing some burbot tournaments to see who can catch the most to start reducing their numbers. Those things sound really destructive to all the fish in there. I have read that they burry themselves in the sand in the day to avoid predators then come out at night a ransack the spawning beds.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Do they show up in the same areas you would fish for macs?
> ...


Thans for the info. Were you catching them on the same set-up as the macs?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Ugly fish yes, but it would be sweet to pull one out of the water....


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Thans for the info. Were you catching them on the same set-up as the macs?


Yes , I was catching on the same set up . Glow in the Dark is best but I did hook a few on white and chartreuse . I was using 5" tubes but 3" would get more strikes . I fished rocky areas around Buckboard last ice season . I even hooked them off the boat ramp in about 20' of water . They do seem to stop biting about 9:00pm . Or maybe I just couldn't find them after that . Besides it was time to go warm up at the motel too after 25 below temps .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Pronounced "burr-bit"
> ...


Not me, I'm the good-lookin one running the boat.


----------

